# show your city's comprehensive transportation plan



## mattec (Aug 2, 2009)

here's my city's

http://www.beckley.org/Documents/Chap 7 Transportation.pdf


it's relativly small time, and probably needs to be updated because it is nearly 10 years old...


----------



## NorthaBmore (Jul 17, 2008)

Not Exactly a "comprehensive plan", but this is what is currently in the works in my city of Baltimore, MD, USA: 

http://www.baltimoreregiontransitplan.com/

This is a map of a vision of a metro system in Baltimore that I don't see happening for decades:


----------



## djm19 (Jan 3, 2005)

Los Angeles...Black is existing, Blue is to be built:


----------



## nerdly_dood (Mar 23, 2007)

My city's plan:

*Hang in there and keep stuff from falling apart until the budget recovers.*

That's also the state DOT's plan too.


----------



## dl3000 (Aug 7, 2004)

djm19 said:


> Los Angeles...Black is existing, Blue is to be built:


I totally see them needing a "circle line" type of thing from San Pedro/Carson area northeast to Glendora to catch the ends of all those spokes so people dont have to ride into downtown and transfer. That would take way too long.


----------

